# Some general cubing tips that have helped me get faster - Statue



## StachuK1992 (Feb 18, 2011)

As some of you may know, I've been cubing for about three years, and I only average 16-17.
While this certainly seems slow, I would be much slower if it had not been for a few tips that have helped me over this time. Some tips don't directly help me faster, while others gave me massive jumps in time. I suggest taking these one at a time, and not trying all at once.

-look at your hands when you solve. That's right; look at what your individual fingers are doing rather than the cube or the stickers.
-When searching for F2L pairs, try to stick to looking specifically for corners or specifically for edges. This has been mentioned by cmhardw a while back, and after a bit of math, it was found that looking for corners most likely has more of a benefit than the alternative.
-(fast-paced) music. This has been iterated before, but happy, energetic music tends to get me into 'the zone' of cubing where I'm doing my best.
-talk to other cubers, in person. Little tips and visualizations in-person helps tons.
-Really. Go slow(ly) and look ahead. This can't be emphasized enough.
-try out other methods...but then don't. When you get into cubing/speedcubing, be sure to try out a bit of everything, but make sure you don't end up constantly switching methods! You'll only just be 'okay' with everything.
-Have fun...or hate it.
--While some people tend to solve better on average in a good mood, I've found that I cube best when I'm in a terrible mood. Experiment with cubing and your emotions.
-Use your other hand. Try to switch what your 'dominant' hand is during a solve. Along with this, mirror some algs. I've got this to the point where my lefty algs are just as fast as my righty ones!
-get off the forums. Really. Get off. Now. You won't get better reading about speedcubin', you just gotta speedcubin', k.

-statue


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 18, 2011)

These are great,thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2011)

:tu I like this list 

Never tried the looking actually at my hands part, I'll give that a go next time and see what the result is. Also, I agree about the emotions thing. I tend to cube very well when I am angry and very frustrated at something. I use the cubing to "cool off", but at the same time I get fast times as well (which makes me feel better too).

One thing to add that I have found works very well for me in improving is:

- Use the "Evolution Algorithm". Try something new for an average or two. If it seems to have potential, then decide to work on it and see if you can make it part of your solving. If the new thing doesn't work, then ditch the idea and don't try it anymore.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2011)

Also, have patience. We can't all be the faztest growing speedcuber in the game. For some people like me, it takes time to build up some skills. If you practice consistently, you'll eventually get there.
The best thing to do is to keep learning and keep practicing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 18, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Never tried the looking actually at my hands part, I'll give that a go next time and see what the result is.


 That's what finally broke my 17s barrier!


----------



## theace (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm gonna try this. How does this help though? As in technically?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 18, 2011)

theace said:


> I'm gonna try this. How does this help though? As in technically?


 It's just a mental thing.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 19, 2011)

good tips!! the angry mood is definitely faster. i think i might have broken my PB while angry. didnt time it.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 19, 2011)

I find looking for edges better as you can predict if you'll need a rotation or not.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2011)

Get off the forums is the biggest one for me. This past month I haven't read as much and have dropped to 18s. That's a seven second drop.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 19, 2011)

Especially like the one about getting off the forums. I should try that sometime.

As far as moods go, I do small cubes better in an angry mood, but with larger cubes, I need to be in a good mood to be able to focus well enough to find pieces during edge pairing (probably simply because I am not as practiced at edge-pairing lookahead as at 3x3 lookahead)


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> -look at your hands when you solve. That's right; *look at what your individual fingers* are doing rather than the cube or the stickers.
> -When searching for F2L pairs, try to stick to *looking specifically for corners or specifically for edges*.


 
I don't get it. How can you do both?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> I don't get it. How can you do both?


 Ha!
Just try one or the other.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> I don't get it. How can you do both?


 Ha!
Just try one or the other.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> -look at your hands when you solve. That's right; look at what your individual fingers are doing rather than the cube or the stickers.


 
very unique tip,, and i still don't believe that it would help..
but oh well, i'm gonna try it


----------

